# Is this derealization???



## elm00 (Jun 6, 2014)

Hello, my name is Mario, I live in Mexico City and I think i might have a derealization problem.

Lately I've been having lucid dreams, and last night I got drunk and felt nothing was real and had no control of what iI did, I felt like i was on lsd. I still feel nothing is real although less than last night, also i fell stuck in time as if I'm still in my friend's house and this reality is just a trip of some sort. This happened once before, and is causing me a lot of stress cause I can't recall all of it. Please help me.


----------



## elm00 (Jun 6, 2014)

I don't do drugs, I have tried them but I don't do them on regular basis, is it possible that this is triggered by alcohol?


----------

